# jet-jon builder ?



## topher (Sep 14, 2013)

Anybody know of a jet Jon builder? I want one but do not have the time or know-how to build one.


----------



## PSG-1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Most jet johns are DIY-type boats, built by their owners. Several of us have built them, and I think between the info you can gather from all the threads on jet john builds, plus the advice we can impart, you'd have the knowledge to build one.

The only factory production jet john I'm aware of is the tracker with the merc sport jet. 

I'm an AWS certified welder and can build a jet-john if someone wanted one built, just depends how close they are to South Carolina, and if they're willing to spend the money to have it built, and if necessary, shipped to their location.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Sep 15, 2013)

Yeah that... Lots of folks want one or are at least glamorized by the concept but few have the time / motivation or ability to make it a reality.

I like mine enough that I don't think I'll ever be one building it. Thus I couldn't price doing the work for someone else.


----------



## PSG-1 (Sep 15, 2013)

Ranchero has a point, these jet john projects can be very time-consuming, and paying someone else to build it can get expensive, which is why most of these boats are owner-built. But again, if someone were to approach me with a hull, an engine, and a handful of money, wanting a jet john built, I wouldn't turn down the chance to build one. I enjoy this type of work, and wish I could just go into business doing it, but it's a small niche, not really a huge market for it.


----------



## topher (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, PSG-1 if you are willing to build I am willing to pay . Can you PM me and we can discuss the project. I have been watching your boat on YouTube for a while and it looks top notch, just what I am looking for.


----------



## Nlawson0017 (Sep 15, 2013)

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/boa/4015352012.html

i actually know where the guy who is selling the boat lives. a good friend of mine lives right down the road from him. the boat is nice from what little i have seen. 

-Nate


----------



## topher (Sep 15, 2013)

Boat looks good and I like the price unfortunately its a bit to big. I need something around 16 foot and 48-52 inches wide and as light as I can get it. I run a 15 foot skiff with 25 HP 2 stroke jet now. I can run 4-5 inches now and am looking to run even shallower. Would like a bit more speed and load capabilities also with inboard jet.


----------



## PSG-1 (Sep 15, 2013)

Something about the size of my boat is what you need, it's 16 ft with a 48 inch beam across the floor. Definitely do-able.

Got your PM...e-mail sent.


----------



## bulldog (Sep 15, 2013)

I believe there is a market for someone to build a kit for jet jons and sell it. A "here's everything you need, just put it together" type kit. People don't know what they are missing. Put it out there and it will sell, slowly at first, but it will sell. 

I hope this all works out with this build. I'll be watching for sure.


----------



## PSG-1 (Sep 15, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329375#p329375 said:


> bulldog » Today, 22:06[/url]"]I believe there is a market for someone to build a kit for jet jons and sell it. A "here's everything you need, just put it together" type kit. People don't know what they are missing. Put it out there and it will sell, slowly at first, but it will sell.
> 
> I hope this all works out with this build. I'll be watching for sure.




I think you're on to something there bulldog, with the idea of a kit. Some type of tunnel with flange that can be bolted, or welded to the hull for the intake duct and pump, and then a set of mount rails for the engine that can be bolted or welded, would be the critical parts as far as the driveline. From there, various types of cowlings, etc could be selected for use with the kit. Then the control setup could be either stick steer or a steering helm. A wire harness extension with color coded wires and delphi-style plugs. And of course the detailed instructions and all necessary hardware and other materials to put it all together.

Again, the most critical and difficult part is the installation of the pump and engine, and getting the alignment correct. Everything beyond that is pretty simple, it's all dependent on how the person wants the boat configured. They can be simple jet johns that include only the basics, or they can be loaded down with all the bells and whistles like my boat.

With that said, I think my boat is a good prototype to work from, but I still see other things that could be improved or added to boats I may build in the future, like UHMW panels, and an internal tunnel to give added security against a rock busting a hole through the thin intake duct.


----------



## fishbum (Sep 16, 2013)

Been watching these builds for some time now,
I'm with the guy that said someone should make a kit
Some builds look like lots of fab work and some seem not to bad!
Guys ck out YouTube build by a guy 
Bradpete72. Built a small hull then a g3 1860
New hull the g3 looked real stright forward
I have had many outboard jets and have one now that is 18' real heavy aluminum
Uhmw bottom and a 200 mercury jet
I have wanted a light strong hull for some time 
I now have a Mercury 175 sport jet and pump to put in something 
But the light ski motors interest me.
To psg1. What would you charge to do a install like that g3 or a open custom hull 
Might change my mind about the sport jet


----------



## PSG-1 (Sep 17, 2013)

I've seen that build by bradpete. Very impressive fab skills on the intake duct! And from watching the videos, it appears to run just as good as any factory duct.

Only problem with a duct that is welded into the boat, if anything were ever damaged and it had to be repaired or replaced, you have to cut it out of the hull, then repair it, or build a new one, and have to weld it back in. That's a PITA. :shock: 
With a bolt-in duct like the XL1200, if something gets damaged, you unbolt it, replace it, and done.

As for what I would charge to install an XL1200 pump, probably around 1200 dollars for labor.... you're looking at an absolute minimum of 20 hours, at 60 an hour. 

To fabricate engine mounts and bolt up the engine, about the same amount. So for engine and pump install, around 2500 for labor, and whatever materials are required, such as aluminum plate and structural components.

Of course, that's just to bolt them in. To wire and plumb everything, install control systems, and have it turn-key ready, obviously, is going to take more time, labor, and materials.

I'm going to take a W.A.G. and say to do a build from start to finish, with everything ready.... around $5-6K for labor, and then whatever materials and components are needed.

Really, it comes down to how simple, or how elaborate, the person wants the boat built. But the most critical, and time-consuming part of the whole thing, is getting the engine and pump correctly installed and aligned. It has to be within .015" Any more than that will cause pump and thru-hull bearing damage, and in severe cases, engine bearing damage, as well.
Once the engine and pump are installed, everything else is pretty easy, and honestly, I enjoy making wire harnesses and doing the electrical work, as well as control cables. Because I know when it's at that point, the hardest part is behind me, and it's all downhill from there.

In other words, if someone wants a jetboat built, it's definitely not a problem for me to do it. I already have a good prototype to work from, for sure.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Sep 17, 2013)

Ditto, for me the most time consuming part was figuring out the best way to do different things so I could work on it down the road. Nothing like taking the engine out to fix an oil leak because the installer routed the line poorly and it chafed. Read my build thread, I have tons of time doing basic research between the engine, pump, hydrodynamics and some electronics stuff for the Seadoo. As with any build, compromise is the word of the day. I don't think I could build a jet kit that would work 100% more than 10% of the time out of the box. I wouldn't do it out of liability issues. Anything stupid happens...

I did mine for the challenge. Any dinglenuts can bolt an OB jet on the back of a tin and go shallow, I wanted to do it with style and make the other guy go 'WTF?' when they see it go by at speed.


----------



## fishbum (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info. So you can run the xl1200 pump with anything or just the motor that came with? Guess the only way to get the pump is buy a ski?


----------



## PSG-1 (Sep 17, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329569#p329569 said:


> Ranchero50 » Today, 10:38[/url]"]Ditto, for me the most time consuming part was figuring out the best way to do different things so I could work on it down the road. Nothing like taking the engine out to fix an oil leak because the installer routed the line poorly and it chafed. Read my build thread, I have tons of time doing basic research between the engine, pump, hydrodynamics and some electronics stuff for the Seadoo. As with any build, compromise is the word of the day. I don't think I could build a jet kit that would work 100% more than 10% of the time out of the box. I wouldn't do it out of liability issues. Anything stupid happens...
> 
> I did mine for the challenge. Any dinglenuts can bolt an OB jet on the back of a tin and go shallow, I wanted to do it with style and make the other guy go 'WTF?' when they see it go by at speed.




Same here, ranchero, I love watching people rubber-neck when my boat blasts by. :mrgreen: 

As for the liability issue, that is a concern, and if I get into building boats, I have no problem with putting a warranty on all my fabrication work, i.e. if a weld breaks, I will fix it. 

But I can't warranty the engine, nor would the manufacturer warranty it, because it's not being used in one of their hulls. 

That said, when someone receives a boat from me, I will have to write up some kind of paperwork that does warranty my work, but releases me from liability, as operator error, etc, are things beyond my control. May need to consult a lawyer and have them do some research on this, and give me some idea of a standard-issue document on this.


----------



## PSG-1 (Sep 17, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329571#p329571 said:


> fishbum » Today, 10:40[/url]"]Thanks for the info. So you can run the xl1200 pump with anything or just the motor that came with? Guess the only way to get the pump is buy a ski?



Absolutely, the XL1200 pump can be set up to run with any engine. It's just a matter of using a spartan jaw coupler, and then modifying the driveshaft by cutting it shorter if needed, and cutting threads for the coupler to screw onto. Then, take the other half of the coupler and cut corresponding threads to match the PTO on the engine.

As far as getting the pump, no, you don't have to buy the ski. You can go onto a PWC parts site, and look up 1998 yamaha xl1200w, and you can buy all the components of the jet unit, which will cost about 1000 dollars. You can also find them used, in that condition, probably around 500-800 dollars.

Again, I like the idea of a bolt-in unit that's easily replaceable, in case of damage or wear.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Sep 17, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329571#p329571 said:


> fishbum » Today, 10:40[/url]"]Thanks for the info. So you can run the xl1200 pump with anything or just the motor that came with? Guess the only way to get the pump is buy a ski?



Smart money is buy a great running ski and gut it out for the components. My boat used the Seadoo drivetrain, cables, tanks, gauges and wiring diagram, pretty much everything from the ski except the hull, steering, and throttle. Late '90's skis can be had for decent money so research what will work and then search for a great running fresh water one for decent money. Buying new parts a-la-cart will kill your budget, buying them used just takes longer when you have to buy them twice. 

I started with a free ski, ended up with a second free ski and still had to buy a $800 reman'd motor, rebuild the carbs ($140) and eventually the pump ($120). Neither ski ran when I got them but for free and the challenge that was fine by me. Basically what I'm saying is you are not going to find someone you can just throw $4000 at and end up with a decent quality build. I wouldn't do a hack job, it's not worth the time and trouble to have something look like and perform like crap when done. At $5k+ I'd just tell you to buy a something with a Merc sportjet and enjoy it. If money was no object I'd highly recommend Kevin Turner's Riverpro's. Seeing one of Kevin's boats spurred me into my project and his advice with the spoon is what made it perform how it does.


----------



## PSG-1 (Sep 22, 2013)

True, you're not just going to be able to toss 4K to the average person and expect a good build. But if we're talking about an AWS certified welder who has dealt with aluminum for nearly 2 decades, it's a different story. While I cannot and will not warranty the engine, or the hull, I will stand behind any welding and structural work that I do to a boat, i.e., if a motor mount rail weld breaks, I will fix it, no questions asked.

4K wouldn't cover a build anyway, not for everything. Just to mount the engine and pump, my charge will be about 2500 dollars, and that is for labor, not materials.


----------



## 1960KLM (Oct 18, 2013)

I have a question if I have one of these boat built then I sell it then I could be held responsible if he wreck it.


----------



## PSG-1 (Oct 18, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332359#p332359 said:


> 1960KLM » 3 minutes ago[/url]"]I have a question if I have one of these boat built then I sell it then I could be held responsible if he wreck it.



I wouldn't think so. Negligent operation of a watercraft is not the responsibility of a previous owner, it falls upon whoever is operating the boat at the time, and whoever the boat is registered to. At least that's how it works in SC.

And if the wreck is caused by a mechanical failure, such as the steering cable breaking, again, it is the responsibility of the owner and operator to maintain their equipment where it is in a safe and seaworthy condition.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Oct 20, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332359#p332359 said:


> 1960KLM » 18 Oct 2013, 15:06[/url]"]I have a question if I have one of these boat built then I sell it then I could be held responsible if he wreck it.



Criminally, probably not, civilly is a whole 'nother issue...


----------



## 1960KLM (Oct 26, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332552#p332552 said:


> Ranchero50 » 20 Oct 2013, 20:15[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332359#p332359 said:
> ...


Thank both of you for your answer! That's what I was thinking too. I was just about ready to do one of those boat.I guess I keep saving my money up until I can buy one of these river pro 186 LoPro DSC. Does anybody know were any are for sale?


----------



## PSG-1 (Oct 27, 2013)

Yeah, unfortunately, there's no real way to protect oneself from lawsuits by unscrupulous bottom-dwelling shysters and parasites with law degrees, looking to make a quick buck because of people's stupidity. You can have a flawless product, but if some idiot does something stupid and hurts themselves or someone else, the cockroach lawyers will be climbing out of the woodpile, chasing the ambulance.

Look at what happened to Blitz Mfg. (they make 5 gallon plastic gas cans) Due to idiots setting themselves on fire by playing with matches and gas, this company was basically sued out of business.

What do you call a busload of lawyers going off a cliff? A good start. What do you call a busload of lawyers going off a cliff, with one empty seat? A shame.


----------

